# Tren e dust with dbol kick!



## vforgy (Jun 27, 2013)

Soon I am starting my first tren cycle. I went with enanthate because I've read that it has a lower risk of unwanted sides and I know that if I do get sides I'll have to deal with them for a couple weeks. I also read so much on dosing the tren and test that I'm at a loss with what to do. Some say higher tren lower test others say higher test lower tren. I want to hear from guys that have ACTUALLY ran tren and see what's my best option. I want to keep tren around 300mg per week since I've never ran it. CycleWeek 1-8 tren e 300Week 1-10 sust ?????mg per week Week 1-4 dbol 30mg dailyStats 6'4. 225 age 32My diet is not in check yet, I've been sick and don't have energy to cook much less eat the 4,000 calsBut I am usually pretty disciplined In that area. P.s what is best pct for this cycle?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jun 27, 2013)

Big mistake using tren e on your first cycle. Use ace. And high or low test is something your gona have to find out on your own. Only reason I say that is because what works for one guy might not work for you. And grab some caber.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2013)

you'll be fine with tren E - as long as you keep your dose to 300mg per week, chances of sides are much less.

What are your goals?


----------



## vforgy (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm tryin to cut a little before I start this cycle and clean bulk while on. So many mixed reviews on dosage of test I'm thinkin somethin like 300 tren and 500 test? Guess I'll live and learn on this one.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2013)

vforgy said:


> I'm tryin to cut a little before I start this cycle and clean bulk while on. So many mixed reviews on dosage of test I'm thinkin somethin like 300 tren and 500 test? Guess I'll live and learn on this one.



Yeah I would run with that. With the dbol thats plenty. I think the consensus is to keep test a little lower if youre cutting. Ive done both and think your plan will work fine, especially for the length of cycle. Good Luck.


----------



## independent (Jun 27, 2013)

I prefer angel dust with dbol.


----------



## vforgy (Jun 28, 2013)

I never make it to the gym on the angel dust, easily side tracked! Spell correct was supposed to be sust. Do you guys run caber during cycle or strictly pct, or if sides present themselves?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2013)

I've found I've never needed caber, but I've always had it on hand.


----------



## Goodskie (Jun 28, 2013)

I do need caber. I don't need an AI. Everyone is different. I can take 1.5g of test with no AI

as far as dosing I like test lower. You could try 300 of each.

youll have to see what you like. The more tren cycles I do the less bad sides I get and more good ones. It used to kill my libido.

now it makes it through the roof. Prob the caber. I take caber off tren too days I wanna fuck my gf a lot


----------



## pate1 (Jun 28, 2013)

I prefer short esters but my cycle norm consist of 700mg Tren a and 250mg Test prop a wk and sides are minimal, almost non existent.  I do find the only time I have night sweats is when I take prami before bed, but if I take during the day I get sick as shit and puke maybe 4 times till my stomach is empty.


----------



## vforgy (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the input guys! Should be starting this cycle in about a month when I get all the gear and pct on hand and my home gym all put together. I don't have issue with test even at around a gram a week so we'll see what happens with tren and I plan on having some extra on hand in case I decide to up the doses later in the cycle!


----------

